# Florida beach resort - late Oct/early Nov. - which should we choose?



## lmkucala (May 27, 2014)

We have some RCI points to use up and are looking for something from 10/31-11/4 (check-in day of 10/31 is important since it's a holiday for our son), so we decided 4-5 days on the beach would be nice.  

Out of the resorts that are coming up as available I think I've narrowed it down to: 

     1. Royal Floridian (Ormond Beach)
     2. Wyndham Panama City Beach

We are able to get a 2 BR in either location.   A studio with some amenities or a 1BR would also be okay for us.  

Others that I  looked at but think I've ruled out are Casa del Mar, Disney's Vero Beach, Islander Beach Resort, Wyndham Ocean Palms (I think it's Sea Gardens), and Wyndham Palm-Aire.

Suggestions on what we should book?   We are mostly looking for a nice swimmable beach, good pools, and a decent area where if we want it is convenient to do other siteseeing although nothing particular comes to mind as a must-do.  We go to Hawaii a lot and love to snorkel but I don't imagine any of these location offer much that would compare on that front.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 27, 2014)

I would take Palm Aire OFF the list - it is 6 miles from the beach, but the golf course is very close as is the race track & casino.

Ocean Palms is the 10 story tower at Sea Gardens ... nice units and the resort has 2 heated pools, 1 un-heated, 2 hot tubs, tennis courts, and a beach toy vendor (kayak & stuff to rent).

Age of son?


----------



## lmkucala (May 27, 2014)

Our son is 10.   Loves to swim at the beach (especially if there are waves), and if there are nice pools spend time in the pool.  Also likes hiking, snorkelling, etc. 

If we go somewhere other than Panama City Beach, I'm thinking it would be nice to possibly take a day to go to either the space center or the everglades, if we are close enough for a day trip.   We will only be there 4 nights so don't have a whole lot of time.  

Not sure if any of these locations would be close enough to do something like that?


----------



## gnorth16 (May 27, 2014)

Don't rule out DVC Vero Beach.  The pool is nice with a waterslide, there is mini golf, shuffleboard (the one with sticks), character dinners and the waves are good for body boarding.  The beach isn't great, but its still nice.  Sebastian Inlet State Park has Manatees that will come right up to you which is neat.  We really like it there and have been twice.  The downfall is that it is removed from the town, but Wal Mart is still only 10 minutes away.


----------



## lmkucala (May 28, 2014)

Part of the reason we ruled out Disney Vero Beach was because we understood it to be a bit isolated, but if it's only a 10 minute drive to town I'm probably okay with it.  The other reason however was there was only a studio available.  I can live with that if it turns out to be a really great place to stay but I had it as a lower priority due to those reasons.  

We don't generally like to eat at the hotel/resort every night so if we do stay there is it a long drive to other restaurants that are offsite?


----------



## jjluhman (May 28, 2014)

We went to Disney's Vero Beach for a week in October 2012.  There are plenty of restaurants a short drive from the resort.  We loved the resort.  We had 3 kids with us, 4, 6, and 8 and everyone enjoyed it.  There were plenty of fun family activities going on most of the time.   The character BBQ meal at the resort was fun and decent food too. 

We surprised the kids and took them up to DisneyWorld for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party on day too.


----------



## rapmarks (May 28, 2014)

I would cross Panama City off the list because you might get beach weather, but it is late in the season that far north.


----------



## jjluhman (May 28, 2014)

FYI - that is also the weekend of IronMan Florida in Panama City Beach.  It is a HUGE event for the town and many roads are shut down on race day. If you have any interest it is a pretty cool event to witness, but when I was there last year it was definitely not beach weather.  It is considered off season and many places are closed for the year.



rapmarks said:


> I would cross Panama City off the list because you might get beach weather, but it is late in the season that far north.


----------



## lmkucala (May 28, 2014)

Ok - so I've narrowed it down to three choices: 

1. Royal Floridian (Ormond Beach):   Studio w/Full Kitchen or 2BR both available
2. Wyndham Ocean Palms (Pompano Beach):  2BR
3. Disney Vero Beach:  Studio only thing available

Which would you choose and why?


----------



## theo (May 29, 2014)

lmkucala said:


> Ok - so I've narrowed it down to three choices:
> 
> 1. Royal Floridian (Ormond Beach):   Studio w/Full Kitchen or 2BR both available
> 2. Wyndham Ocean Palms (Pompano Beach):  2BR
> ...



I actually know only one of these locations, but I tend to dislike studios wherever they may be --- and you'll apparently also have a child with you. Personally, although Ocean Palms is a nice facility, I'd  blow off Pompano Beach. We previously owned a week there and found the city to feel old, tired and frankly bordering on outright seedy. 
We gave that week away for free and never returned. In fairness however, my decidedly negative personal view of Pompano Beach is subjective and admittedly based at least in part upon our unit having been robbed (...inside job, I still believe) during a brief 20 minute absence from the unit during our final stay there a few years ago. 

That leaves the 2BR in Ormond Beach standing as first choice, at least by my own admittedly subjective personal criteria and process of elimination.  YMMV.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 29, 2014)

The heated pool is right by your Ocean Palms elevators to the room. It has a hot tub right there also for the older folk.

There are 4 pools (3 heated) at the Sea Gardens resort and part of it is on the beach. Wide flat beach and a beach toy vendor (paddle boards, etc). There are also tennis courts, 2 shuttle board courts, an activites staff, 2 wii setups in the activities area. The Ocean Palms units has in unit washer & dryer. 

The resort has a topic gardens feel - one of the favorites in the Wyndham system. The vendors who sell activities do a Monday AM by the Tiki bar (where there are many CHILD friendly events held due to the outdoor tables & the free grills) - day trips to the Everglades national park (easly driveable if you have a car) or Key West or Miami or fishing charters or snoekeling boat trips less than 2 miles from the resort (gear provided).

I HAVE taken my 3 nephews twice to the FLL area - my sister loved the Sea Gardens resort. My nephews loved the area activities (they will sleep anywhere when exhausted).


----------



## pedro47 (May 29, 2014)

I would eliminate any studio for a family vacation. Sleeping arrangements would be a major problem for us. I also agree an ongoing search would be my option at this stage.


----------



## rapmarks (May 29, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> The heated pool is right by your Ocean Palms elevators to the room. It has a hot tub right there also for the older folk.
> 
> There are 4 pools (3 heated) at the Sea Gardens resort and part of it is on the beach. Wide flat beach and a beach toy vendor (paddle boards, etc). There are also tennis courts, 2 shuttle board courts, an activites staff, 2 wii setups in the activities area. The Ocean Palms units has in unit washer & dryer.
> 
> ...


I would agree with Linda here.   Hve you considered doing an ongoing search.  there should be availability at lots of places at that time period,not just right now.


----------



## lmkucala (May 29, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> Hve you considered doing an ongoing search.  there should be availability at lots of places at that time period,not just right now.



Correct me if I'm wrong - but I don't believe I can do an ongoing search with RCI points (I think it only works with weeks).  Am I missing something?


----------



## rapmarks (May 29, 2014)

whoops, i forgot that part.:ignore:


----------



## lmkucala (Jun 4, 2014)

We ended up booking the 2BR at the Royal Floridian.   Thanks everyone for the input - I'm sure we will have a great time!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 4, 2014)

lmkucala said:


> Ok - so I've narrowed it down to three choices:
> 
> 1. Royal Floridian (Ormond Beach):   Studio w/Full Kitchen or 2BR both available
> 2. Wyndham Ocean Palms (Pompano Beach):  2BR
> ...



Personally I'd choose the Disney resort with a 10 year old.
There are lots of activities for your child and the character breakfast is great.
They have archery classes, a great pool with lots of cruise ship style activities all day long.  
It's Disney so you know they know how to entertain the little ones.  
You are close to Sebastian and there are restaurants along the bay nearby.  
Vero is actually further than Sebastian to the DVC Vero.  
Sebastian is cheaper than Vero in terms of restaurants and shops.  
Vero is more upscale.

We found a cute little place in Sebastian to have lunch.  They also rent boats. 
http://www.hirams.com/photo-gallery.htm
Speaking of boats, if you want to be the captain of your own ship for the week you 
might want to consider Oyster Point and Oyster Bay resorts.  
They are pretty easy to get in RCI.  
The boat is only $75 for the week including fuel.
http://oysterresorts.com/index.cfm


I've been to the Ocean Palms and although it's nice, it's retirement-ville USA.
With kids I'd think they'd get bored.  
The beach is better than Vero though and there are snorkel trips out to the reef if you wanted to snorkel.  

Vero has treasure along the coast and there are some dive trips to treasure hunt if you like that sort of thing.  
There is also a few treasure museums.  

Good luck with your decision.


----------

